# New G5 Expert Pro



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Another great idea from a great company! :thumb:


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome. Might have to try one of these.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I am thinking one of these, with an Optix XR2, and the new T3 broadheads on my new Judge will be pretty awesome:darkbeer:


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

So just a thought since this is tied to the upward buss cable one could very quickly turn this into a bottom mounted limbdriver hmmm?


----------



## questxpbman (Apr 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Blackbery Holow (Apr 23, 2009)

Will there be a hoyt version?


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

TTT Iwould like to see it on a bow because Ithank it would work mounting it to the uper limbs tell me if I am right


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Like to konw more about this rest some one should konw more I would like to konw if it would work like the limb driver


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Love to see pics of it set up on a bow. Hopefully different angles as well.

`*


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

I will like to see that my self


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd0-UFiU9ns&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Trailhuntin1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Blackbery Holow said:


> Will there be a hoyt version?


Looks like the Hoyt version as is. I'd bet it would fit.

When will these be available?


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

looks good, looks very good.


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

I have always shot a biscuit, but have decided to go with the G5.
Do you guys feel the PRO will be that much better than the original expert II?
when will these be available?

thanks


----------

